# Double 12 gal long "6 foot bookshelf"



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

This journal is going to start sort of halfway through my progress. So I already had a 12 gal long that I've been running for about 3 weeks with 5 months of DSM (Ikr!). A couple days ago a bought another 12 gal long and I decided I wanted to put them right next to each other to create a "6 foot" long. With the one on the right I was disappointed that I made the mountains so low. So for the tank of the left I want to make huge mountains that come out of the water. I will also be making the mountains out of Dragon stone since I was unable to find large enough Seiryu stone like the tank on the left. 









I want to incorporate some sort of red plants in the left tank but I'm not sure what type yet. I have decided that I want both tanks to look like they connect to each other so the right side of the left tank should be dwarf baby tears like the right tank. Also I will have micro chain swords running along the back as well. 
This is the idea:










Equipment:
2 finnex 24/7
Ada substrate Amazonia 
2 finnex px-360 filters
20lb co2 tank
Sh**ty Red Sea co2 regulator (has now been replaced by custom dual output regulator built by AlanLe)

Flora: 
Dwarf baby tears
Micro Chain swords 
"Unknown high light plant" (left tank left back corner)

Livestock:
Not sure, CRS is a possibility.

Right tank params and info:
Ph 7.4 (checked at end of day after co2 was off for 2 hours)
Kh 3 degrees
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20ppm
I am currently fighting small amounts of BGA, I don't want to nuke the tank, I'm hoping I can get rid of it without any chems.
Fertilizing with Pfertz Micro and Macro. Trying to do MWFS macros TTh Micros. 
I'm still tweaking co2, using Tom Barr's ph/kh chart. Ideally I want it to drop to 6.8 ph. Don't have a drop checker. 
Left tank:










If you have any suggestions please feel free to comment. Right now I need suggestions on setting up a dual co2 system. The problem is that I am running these tanks on top of the chimney so I have about 15+ feet of co2 tubing to the tank. Where should I place the needle valves, near the co2 or near the aquariums? Also best way to split co2?

Oh one more thing, has anyone tried to combine two finnex lights together? I want to get the tanks as close as possible but I can't because of the light holders. Anyone have any ideas how I could hold them up next to each other. This is what the hinge looks like: 









I'm going to continue posting updates on both tanks.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

If you could get someone to machine or print a long piece with the profile of the part of the leg that slips into the channel on the light, I'd think you could combine them.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Find someone with a 3d printer and make a model of what you want, and have them print it.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

Finished scapeing the tank and set it up for DSM. I used egg create to keep the hill from eroding and to keep the rocks in place. Got some Dwarf Baby Tear clippings from the tank next to it. I'm planning to do DSM for 2-3 weeks and then flood. Still have not decided on what other plants to add to the tank. The tank feels too simple to me right now :/ 

Here is a top view of the layout









Both tanks side to side (ignore the unleveled picture frame)


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm liking the idea very much...can't wait to see it once the left fills in with plants!


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Very original idea, it looks like it's going to be pretty slick.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

After two months she's ready to be flooded!










And here is an update on the right tank. Since last time I've removed the micro chain swords from the back and added Marsilea Minuta next to the rock. I had a huge hair algae outbreak but I killed it by doing the One-Two punch algae treatment and lowering my light from max to white LEDs only at 80%. I've also switched from Pfertz to using dry fertz for EI dosing. Added a couple rummy noses and some Amano shrimp.










Also there is this really annoying bald spot in front of the rocks where the HC just doesn't want to grow. I might have to transplant some HC from elsewhere to get that spot filled in


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

You should build a water bridge and connect the 2 tanks


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

JoseRivera said:


> You should build a water bridge and connect the 2 tanks


How haha? Like have a powerhead squirt into the other tank and visa versa?


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow , really cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## JoseRivera (Sep 10, 2013)

eparreno said:


> JoseRivera said:
> 
> 
> > You should build a water bridge and connect the 2 tanks
> ...


Youtube it, its like a glass tunnel so fish can go from one tank to another, its pretty cool


----------



## stingrayness (Feb 14, 2016)

JoseRivera said:


> You should build a water bridge and connect the 2 tanks


I second this.

Your tanks looks really awesome!


----------



## MaroMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Tanks look very clean! great job on the dry start! I am always impressed how well that works! The tank tunnel would be awesome unless you want to keep something in one tank that will be prey in the other tank. Just something to think about! Good luck with your project and keep up the great work!


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2015)

eparreno said:


> How haha? Like have a powerhead squirt into the other tank and visa versa?


he means something along the lines of this: Water Bridge DIY // Youtube


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

vision said:


> he means something along the lines of this: Water Bridge DIY // Youtube


Wait...Im actually highly considering this...lol


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Such cool tanks mate great work! 
Water bridge is cool, but I would leave them as is (to each their own)
Still an awesome build!


----------



## bsegel (Feb 8, 2014)

vision said:


> he means something along the lines of this: Water Bridge DIY // Youtube


In your situation something like this might work perfectly. At the very least it will keep the water levels in both tanks the same.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

any chance of a shot with both tanks side by side now that they are filled?


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

I will fill them as soon as I get my dual co2 set up(;


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Freaking awesome concept, nice work!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

Update on my tanks...So I have good and bad(ish) news...

Good news first!
I flooded the left tank!!! Yay! The carpet has become so thick that I completely swallowed the accent rock in the middle. I would have filled it up earlier but I was waiting on a new awesome dual output regulator that I got from AlanLe. 

Here's the tank!









Tons of (fake)Pearling









I was able to hide the heater, co2 diffuser and filter output behind the big rock


























So onto the bad-ish news...
Unfortunately, I have become quite the perfectionist with these tanks which led me to restart the left tank...I realized that I don't like how the microchain swords look, and I hate how they grow underneath the substrate and pop out everywhere. Plus, I was getting a ton of hair algae. So I drained the tank, kept the layout, took out the microchain swords, and brought over some HC from the left tank. 









And here it is folks, the water has reversed on the tanks but HC growth is great and im hoping to fill the right tank in 3-4 weeks


----------



## fietsenrex (Oct 8, 2014)

nice tanks, shame my wife won't let me get more tanks to do the same you did


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Nifty Difty


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

lol im ok with you being a perfectionist

looks great!


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

Just trimmed

Lights at 70% only white. Running 6hrs. Blasting co2. Dosed just KNO3 cause I saw what looked to be BGA.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Here is it, both tanks filled up in perfect harmony. I had to move homes but found a spot for the tanks. The BGA hit the left tank pretty hard but it's recovering now. I'm double dosing KNO3 to keep it at bay.










Bump: I added Buce to the left tank and some mosses to both tanks


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

This is super cool, like a very long panoramic scene. Love the creativity put into this!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Outstanding setup.


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

UPDATE:

Everything is going well now. My tank had another huge BGA that wiped out a ton of DBT from the left tank. Thats why I haven't posted in a while.

I got rid of it using this. Worked wonders and it was all gone in 4 days. I am not entirely sure why I am getting repeating BGA attacks. 

On top of that I started getting hair/thread algae, but I've kept it at bay by lowering my lights to only whites at 50% and dosing excel

Anyways, my tank has recovered since then is is getting better.


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome idea, it looks amazing! Looks like much more than 24 gallons!
Did you find a solution to the clips for the lights?


----------



## eparreno (Jul 16, 2015)

No  I have access to a 3D printer just need someone to render me a CAD design


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice setup. Really clever and pleasing to the eye. WHERE did you get the rocks? What are they called? Dragon rocks? I can't find anything with that name.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Bumping this journal up from the past because of simple creativity.


----------

